# Xalapa



## ryanstorberg (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello,

I'm a 32 year old male from New York about to spend some time in Xalapa. Are there any English speakers living in Xalapa that would be interested in getting acquainted, and maybe providing some guidance?

Looking forward,

Ryan

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*English in Xalapa*

I once lived in Xalapa back in the 70s and have continued to visit there over the years, since. It is the home of Universidad Veracruzana and several smaller private colleges. You should find some English speakers in & around the popular student hangouts - and many from other countries (and Mexico) who would be anxious to practice English by speaking with you.

I also have a close friend there who speaks English, French & Italian fluently and teaches teaches the English & French. He's in his early 60s, but could also be a good contact for connecting you with other English speakers. Shoot me a private message & I'll give you his contact info for when you get there.

Good Luck & Enjoy Xalapa!! ( -- and Welcome to Mexico!!) :welcome:


----------



## ryanstorberg (Mar 20, 2017)

Howler said:


> I once lived in Xalapa back in the 70s and have continued to visit there over the years, since. It is the home of Universidad Veracruzana and several smaller private colleges. You should find some English speakers in & around the popular student hangouts - and many from other countries (and Mexico) who would be anxious to practice English by speaking with you.
> 
> I also have a close friend there who speaks English, French & Italian fluently and teaches teaches the English & French. He's in his early 60s, but could also be a good contact for connecting you with other English speakers. Shoot me a private message & I'll give you his contact info for when you get there.
> 
> Good Luck & Enjoy Xalapa!! ( -- and Welcome to Mexico!!) :welcome:


Thanks for your reply, Howler! I can't seem to figure out how to sent you a private message, though. [deleted ] Right now I'm in Mexico City. I'll be entering Xalapa this coming Monday afternoon.

Much appreciated,

Ryan


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*No problem!!*



ryanstorberg said:


> Thanks for your reply, Howler! I can't seem to figure out how to sent you a private message, though. [Deleted] Right now I'm in Mexico City. I'll be entering Xalapa this coming Monday afternoon.
> 
> Much appreciated,
> 
> Ryan


Actually, I think it has something to do with the number of posts you have. I believe you must have 5+ posts to be able to send messages. I don't know about receiving them. If I am correct, then this will change for you once you have made several more posts. In the meantime, I'll get that info to you at your gmail account... good thinking & thanks for suggesting it!

Good luck on your trip & your stay in Xalapa. There is a lot of beauty there & it has a very stimulating & intellectual environment because of the university & its status as the state capital of Veracruz. There should be more information on here about it - just do a search on the name "Xalapa" for all the threads & posts made about it.

Keep us all posted!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

New forum members must make 5 posts before the PM function kicks in.


----------



## ryanstorberg (Mar 20, 2017)

Howler said:


> Actually, I think it has something to do with the number of posts you have. I believe you must have 5+ posts to be able to send messages. I don't know about receiving them. If I am correct, then this will change for you once you have made several more posts. In the meantime, I'll get that info to you at your gmail account... good thinking & thanks for suggesting it!
> 
> Good luck on your trip & your stay in Xalapa. There is a lot of beauty there & it has a very stimulating & intellectual environment because of the university & its status as the state capital of Veracruz. There should be more information on here about it - just do a search on the name "Xalapa" for all the threads & posts made about it.
> 
> Keep us all posted!!


Ah, I see. Thanks again for your help. I'll keep an eye out on my inbox.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryanstorberg said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks again for your help. I'll keep an eye out on my inbox.


Once you make two more posts you will have private message capability. Then if you click on the user name in someone's post you will have an option to send them a private message and all the other users will have the option to send you one as well.

Why don't you reply to this post and rack up post number 4?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*info sent to your email*

Ryan -

Go ahead & check your gmail account. I just sent you the contact info & notified my friend in Xalapa. One way or the other you should be able to connect up & find your way around. Again, enjoy your time and keep us all posted of your adventure. If you need anything else I can help with, you now have my personal email too.

Take care...


"Howler"


----------

